# Cat's and Betta tanks... Lid Help?



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

So my mom went to petco with me today and we came home with a little elephant ear in tow (I KNOW! in petco?) he has a great little personality and we have all fallen in love with the little guy! However, we have a cat too and she is quite the clever little girl and the tank we got doesn't have the most secure hood ever. I'm a little worried she might get in and eat the little guy, which would break my mom's heart! We have this: http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/minibow-25-the-little-lagoon.htm
tank and hood and I was wondering if he would be ok, because I'm a little worried. 

Misty, our cat, has in fact caught a bird from under the security screen in our house. She is extremely smart and is good at getting in trouble... She has shown no interest in my Betta, and I'm not worried about him because his hood is extremely secure. She was up on little Largo's (my mom's Betta) table today, although we think it might have been for the water because she loves to steal glasses of water that have been lying around and her water fountain was not filled. Largo is the cutest little fishy with an endearing personality to boot so I was wondering if any of you had an experience with this particular hood and any suggestions. Thank you all very much, sorry if this is in the wrong place!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Petco actually carries EE betta's all the time, although maybe in different areas they have a little different stock. I know petsmart doesnt have them often though..
Anyways to the lid. That minibow's hood is way too easy for your cat to get into. I'd suggest trying to find something heavy to sit on top of it if you want to keep that tank. Or you can get a critter keeper, thats practically impossible for a cat to get in.
Also, please dont use the filter that came with that tank! Its known to suck fish into it, and with your betta being EE he's really not a good swimmer to begin with.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you! I already told my mom not to use the filter, so she didn't. Right now we are keeping her away from the fish and I will tell her about it. The 1 gal mini bow from aqueon that I use for my fish is very secure so we thought this one would be too! I think we might tape it... The cat is very old and is not as strong as she once was so maybe that would do the trick? I don't know...


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tape could definitely work.

I dont know about your cats, but my old ones were capable of getting into anything under like 3 lbs so practically all of my tanks ran under risk of cat's getting into them, I just covered all the holes and put some extra weight on them and that worked pretty well to keep them out.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I needed a lid to keep my frogs in, so I made an ugly one out of crafting mesh. lol









if crafting mesh is too ugly for you, then they have all that fancy patterned duct tape that you can cover it with.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

*Update! *So my dad has a friend who keeps fish too. He went to them to get Velcro for the tank, which his friend nixed because it would harm the fish (sorry I'm kinda new at this...). Instead his friend gave him this Velcro substitute that doesn't have any particles that land in the tanks which he uses on his tanks and we are going to use that! Thus far illness has kept us from putting it in place but I'm on a long break from college so I am home most of the time so during the day I keep them apart and during the night we separate them which isn't hard to do in my house. Thanks so much for all the idea's and Skye you are a genius! I will definitely have to remember that for the future (my petco doesn't have lids for it's rectangular tanks! grr!)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I call it "frugal creativity" ^_~


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Well you certainly are a modern-day MacGyver huh? Haha I though I was creative with the Velcro- substitute idea


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

is there a such thing as a motion motion sensor fart machine/something similar? Put it in front of the tank and scare the wits out of the kitty! :-D 

My cat has no interest in my betta or its tank and neither does my dog.


----------

